# I wish to contribute to the FreeBSD project



## ISharma (Apr 11, 2010)

_Note:- I may have posted in the wrong the section. Kindly condone my ignorance._

Hello!
I am a 3rd year B.Tech (Computer Science) student. I want to participate in some open source project during my summer vacations.

I thought about going the Google summer of code way but due to limited knowledge and examinations during the 1st month of the program timeline didn't participate in it. However, I still want to help with the FreeBSD projects. I understand that there will be no stipend and possibly will not be provided any mentor but I request the FreeBSD team to kindly consider me for any of their ongoing project (I might help some student selected via Google SoC). 

I'm no programming expert and have only a basic experience in languages like C, C++, and various scripting languages. My aim for participating in a project with a big organization like The FreeBSD foundation is to understand how programming works in real world projects and use that knowledge to be an active contributor in the open source  world.

_If I'm rejected for whatever reason I request the forum members and the FreeBSD team to kindly provide me links to improve my programming in the Linux arena and hopefully make it next year in the Google SoC._

Regards,
Ishan Sharma

I've also filled the form which FreeBSD requested the students to fill up for Google SoC (Contact details have been omitted for obvious reasons).

 Name: Ishan Sharma


 Availability: I'll be available after mid June. I;ll be having vacations so I can work whole day from home till mid August. After that I can spend 2-3 hrs. daily during weekdays and 4-5 hrs. or more during weekends.


Bio: I'm a 3rd year B.Tech (Computer Science) student. I've only basic experience in programming languages like C, C++, Scripting languages. I've absolutely no experience of working on real projects but I'm a fast learner and if given some pointers will try to a valuable resource to the project. I know I'll need to learn a lot and that's why I'm filling out this application because if I'm not selected this year I'll be better prepared for the next year. Additionally, any help provided by the FreeBSD team now (even if it's just a link to a book I've to read) will make me a better candidate for the future.


Possible Mentor: No choice. I just want to be included in a project and learn by watching others complete a project from scratch.


Project Information: I just request to be included in any project which is to be started. I'll read about it as much as I can and will give a description of it and how I can help with it.


Project Description: I'll research into whatever project I'm provided and will provide a description of it and how I can help with it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Take a look at http://www.freebsd.org/projects/index.html.


----------



## ISharma (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!
I've already checked this link. What I want is to be included in a project so that I learn how it is developed from start to finish and be given tasks appropriate to my knowledge. I learn better this way.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

This forum is not where developers hang out much, as it is mostly 'user orientated'. The relevant FreeBSD mailing lists should be a better place to offer your services.


----------



## Maledictus (Apr 18, 2010)

For the archives and others who read this: This is not the way it works. You don't get included into the FreeBSD Project and learn then. First you contribute something that's good enough to get included then you contribute some more and even more and maybe someone will notice you and you will get a commit bit. That's then the inclusion into the project. It works like this in most OpenSource projects.

(Very short form of the whole thing).


----------

